# Waterfowl Hunting on Bear Lake...



## RAWHIDE (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey everyone.... I need to know if it's good hunting on Bear Lake... Where is the best part of the lake to hunt on... Is there good goose hunting... Any advice on hunting there would be awesome!!! Please let me know


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.fws.gov/bearlake/


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

How about you put in some of your own time and find out for yourself? And not rely on others to do the work for you. I'll bet it would be more rewarding to you in the end....


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> How about you put in some of your own time and find out for yourself? And not rely on others to do the work for you. I'll bet it would be more rewarding to you in the end....


Your first post on here and all you can do is bad mouth another newbie for asking a simple question? Nice work Horn. :frusty:

:focus:


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Is the lake it self legal to hunt on? Because I have been there a handful of times just to look at birds and watch them.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Sawbillslayer said:


> Is the lake it self legal to hunt on?


Yes!


----------

